# Looking for Chinese learning software agent



## raychinese (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking for business partnership in Autralia .

I am looking for business partnership .
IM/EX chinese learning materials or other products.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

It’s the finest thing you offer but I have to search and discuss. If I know something then I’ll definitely let you know.


----------



## Henry_Jakson (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree with Barbaragabogrecan thoughts.


----------



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

raychinese said:


> Looking for business partnership in Autralia .
> 
> I am looking for business partnership .
> IM/EX chinese learning materials or other products.


The first thing you will have to do is to convince people that you are offering quality products. Once you gain their confidence it will be very easy for you to find a partner.


----------



## donaldchina (May 6, 2011)

It is not worthy to do.

Not so many people want to learn Chinese .


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You would be surprised how many... especially in Australia given its Chinese community and all the business between those two countries.


----------

